

Suing for patent on playlists? - chmike
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070914-company-patents-playlists-sues-everyone.html

======
cstejerean
I wonder if Apple settled out of court or they just wanted to drop the claims
to make it look like Apple settled and perhaps entice others to do the same.
Their claims seem to get a little ridiculous when they start going after
hardware manufactures for building computers which can run Windows. WTF?

